# Help Identifying Older Bear Bow



## mliguori (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm new to both the forums and the sport, and looking around the users seem to think thins is the place to go for help identifying older bows. It looks like this is goingto end up being my first bow and i'd like some help figuring out a little about it. 

According to the seller its a Bear Serial # 845407 
Draw length 30" 
Draw weight 65 lbs 
Amo Compound String Length 36"










I've tried looking online for some help but to no avail.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Does your bow have a plastic grip? 
It could be the Black Bear. 
The Black Bear bows from the late 1980's had a 42" ata and used a 36" string.


----------



## mliguori (Oct 16, 2010)

Not sure. I don't have the bow yet. I was looking to buy it from a guy in town as a starter bow and wanted to know a little more about it. After looking into those era bear bows I think he may be asking a bit much and I might go a different way.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

if its more than $75 i wouldnt even waste ur money, you can get something decent in 2000 or so for like $200 in a package deal on here, and way newer


----------



## mliguori (Oct 16, 2010)

That was the debate I was making. Pay 40 for a questionable bow, quiver, and sight or spend the extra upfront for something newer and more reliable.


----------



## mliguori (Oct 16, 2010)

Apparently its a black panther. Looking online, I may have paid a little much for it. But for a first bow I won't argue and if nothing else I got myself a quiver.


----------

